# Intel Q9450 O.C 3.8Ghz



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
3.6Ghz @ 1.45v 450 X 8 = 3.6Ghz
Notice: My Computer do not have fan

3.6Ghz @ 1.45v Overclocking 0.94Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
Idle mode
0cores: 39 l 1cores: 44 l 2cores: 44 l 3cores: 41

3.6Ghz @ 1.45v Overclocking 0.94Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
After 15 mins 4cores Full stress
0cores: 75 l 1cores: 77 l 2cores: 78 l 3cores: 72

3.6Ghz @ 1.45v Overclocking 0.94Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
After 30 mins: 4cores Full stress
Staying same temp as the above

3.6Ghz @ 1.45v Overclocking 0.94Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
After 45 mins 4cores Full stress
0cores: 74 l 1cores: 76 l 2cores: 77 l 3cores: 69

i set ram at 900mhz

Watts:
Idle: 108watts
Full Load: 193watts

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
3.8Ghz @ 1.5v 475 x 8 = 3.8Ghz
Notice: My Computer do not have fan

3.8Ghz @ 1.5v Overclocking 1.14Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
Idle mode
0cores: 41 l 1cores: 43 l 2cores: 50 l 3cores: 49

3.8Ghz @ 1.5v Overclocking 1.14Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
After 15 mins 4cores Full stress
0cores: 79 l 1cores: 78 l 2cores: 80 l 3cores: 76

3.8Ghz @ 1.5v Overclocking 1.14Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
After 30 mins 4cores Full stress
0cores: 80 l 1cores: 81 l 2cores: 82 l 3cores: 77

3.8Ghz @ 1.5v Overclocking 1.14Ghz from Stock clockspeed 2.66GHz
After 45 mins 4cores Full stress
0cores: 79 l 1cores: 80 l 2cores: 81 l 3cores: 76

i set ram at 950mhz

Watts:
Idle: 113watts
Full Load: 200watts
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
4.0Ghz @ 1.55v 500 x 8. = 4.0Ghz
Notice: My Computer do not have fan

i set ram at 1000mhz

unable to boot into windows
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

some people said my voltage too high 
is there anyway to hit 4.0Ghz for my processor?

3.8ghz is running very very smooth.

but when i set 4.0ghz i can't even boots into windows 
need expert help


----------



## red268 (Mar 12, 2009)

No case fans?!

Well heat is deffinately a problem then!!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2009)

0cores: 79 l 1cores: 80 l 2cores: 81 l 3cores: 76

That is way too much mate, and 1.5V on a 45nm chip won't do much good


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

hmm.. but if i overclock to 4.0ghz i will add fan 

this is my cooler


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> 0cores: 79 l 1cores: 80 l 2cores: 81 l 3cores: 76
> 
> That is way too much mate, and 1.5V on a 45nm chip won't do much good



then what voltage should i set in the bios?

thanks for ur reply guys  ^^


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2009)

1.3625V is considered as max safe by Intel, thats under load. So I would guess 1.39, 1.4V in bios. Max safe temp is 72.4C degrees, while the thermal junction is at 100C deg (cpu throttles down). I would keep below 65 deg at max load.

Add a fan anyways, you will get more stability without in creasing voltage due to lower temprature.


BTW, Fill in your system specs in UserCP


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> 1.3625V is considered as max safe by Intel, thats under load. So I would guess 1.39, 1.4V in bios. Max safe temp is 72.4C degrees, while the thermal junction is at 100C deg (cpu throttles down). I would keep below 65 deg at max load.
> 
> Add a fan anyways, you will get more stability without in creasing voltage due to lower temprature.



okie thanks i will lower down the voltage


but is there anyway i able to hit 4.0ghz?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know, it's all trial and error. Get a fan first. There is a way to hit 4.0Ghz If you hit 3.8Ghz in passive, you should hit 4.0Ghz with active cooling, but with what voltage, i dont know


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 12, 2009)

:O

Ever heard of static electricity?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 12, 2009)

what is your cpu VID


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> what is your cpu VID



sorry i'm new member

what is cpu vid?

i just fill up my system specs in UserCP


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Ever heard of static electricity?





Yep, that aswell hehe, he should put it on non carpet clothing sutff


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2009)

Please add your system specs and get some decent cooling in there BEFORE you even try putting that kind of voltage through the chip.  Are you trying to get to 4gig for benching only in short bursts?  Many motherboards wont take 500mhz on a quad in any case, many P45 chipset boards will though, hence why I said to add your specs!


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Please add your system specs and get some decent cooling in there BEFORE you even try putting that kind of voltage through the chip.  Are you trying to get to 4gig for benching only in short bursts?  Many motherboards wont take 500mhz on a quad in any case, many P45 chipset boards will though, hence why I said to add your specs!



a.. i have 3rd party heat sink, u can see it from 4th post from this thread at the above


----------



## red268 (Mar 12, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> a.. i have 3rd party heat sink, u can see it from 4th post from this thread at the above



It's great, but, the heat is just sitting on it. The air around it is getting hotter. You need air blowing over it to keep it cool. The heatsink alone isn't enough when you're making that much heat.


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
> 3.6Ghz @ 1.45v 450 X 8 = 3.6Ghz
> Notice: My Computer do not have fan
> 
> ...





File_1993 said:


> 0cores: 79 l 1cores: 80 l 2cores: 81 l 3cores: 76
> 
> That is way too much mate, and 1.5V on a 45nm chip won't do much good




What are you monitoring your temps with?  Use Realtemp and report back after you dial it in (Read the Realtemp section)

Also that voltage is WAY to high... my 9450 will do 3.8Ghz @ 1.3 Vcore....  Also you have probobly severly degraded the life of that chip, if you have run it for any length of time @ load with that kind of vcore.  Anything over 1.45 is severly dangerouse on a 45nm chip.... more so at those temps.

Is the motherboard a P45 chipset? 

Read into GTL refrence voltages, as you will need to tweek those to get it stable at those clocks, also note that you will need a fairly high vFSB voltage to hold that high a FSB stable, i needed 1.4vFSB to even post into windows @ 500FSB on mine.  I would start there and work around a bit (again each cpu/motherboard is diffrent)  Also those voltages are well out of spec so any kind of reliability as well as logevity can be seriousely compromised.  Though based on the voltage you have already stuffed into that thing i dont think this will be an issue.

You will also probobly need to bump the vNB up into the 1.3-1.5v range, as these Quads are hell on them.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 12, 2009)

My Q9450 runs 3.8 great but is flakey at 4.0.  I'm too much of a wuss to try 1.5VCore but I'm sure my board and ram can handle it.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 12, 2009)

1.55V!? I'm at 1.45v, 4GHz on my Q9550, Prime95 stable.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 12, 2009)

do any of the quad core 775 chips run @ 4gz w/ lower volts? I want to pick one up eventually to replace my c2d, but wouldnt feel comfortable with such high temps.


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> My Q9450 runs 3.8 great but is flakey at 4.0.  I'm too much of a wuss to try 1.5VCore but I'm sure my board and ram can handle it.



What motherboard?  Could be the beginning of an FSB hole, also not many quads will do 500FSB.



Carrion said:


> 1.55V!? I'm at 1.45v, 4GHz on my Q9550, Prime95 stable.



Thats pretty high vcore :S



Ninkobwi said:


> do any of the quad core 775 chips run @ 4gz w/ lower volts? I want to pick one up eventually to replace my c2d, but wouldnt feel comfortable with such high temps.



What alot of people dont understand is the 45nm quads dont NEED alot o vcore for high clocks, they need alot of vFSB, as well as higher vNB.  Also the temps in this thread are much to high do to having NO fans.  IMO my 9450 @ 1.4Vcore loaded @ 3.8Ghz doesent break 60*C  and thats with synthetic tests too, everyday use is mid40's to low 50s.

Also anything over 1.4vcore on a 45nm quad for any ammount of time is asking for trouble, they just cant handle it.


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

i have lower down the voltage to 1.38v for 3.8Ghz

sorry i don't know which is FSB voltage

This is my mainboard voltage control
CPU Vcore
CPU Termination 
CPU PLL 
CPU Reference
MCH/ICH 
MCH Core
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference 
ICH I/O
ICH Core 
DRAM 
DRAM Voltage 
DRAM Termination


----------



## Carrion (Mar 12, 2009)

You may need 1.4V+ to get 3.8GHz stable in Prime95.


----------



## spearman914 (Mar 12, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> i have lower down the voltage to 1.38v for 3.8Ghz
> 
> sorry i don't know which is FSB voltage
> 
> ...



CPU Termination as the closest guess.


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> i have lower down the voltage to 1.38v for 3.8Ghz
> 
> sorry i don't know which is FSB voltage
> 
> ...



Can you fill in your current voltages, and FSb settings?

And is there only one adjustment for CPu reference?

also the CPU termination voltafe is the vFSB, my 9450 @ 3.8Ghz likes 1.24, though you need to adjust the GTL Refs when you change the vFSB as well, that would be your CPU Reference....  start @ 0.620 for the CPu Ref, and work up one notch at a time up to the 0.670 mark and see if you can increase/gain stability that way... once you find the magical number work out the target vFSB and keep that number in mind as you change the vFSB.  for example set 1.24 vFSB and 0.620 CPU Ref that will give you 0.7688 target (1.24*0.62 or basically 62% of 1.24)  now if you are stable at the following settings you will know your motherboard/CPU like the 0.7688 target, and as you increase the vFSB you modify the CPU Ref to keep the target at or as close to 0.7688 as you can.

.... I hope that makes sence... it makes sence to me... and thats the basics behind GTL refs, you just need to tweek untill you find that golden number (its diffrent on all motherboards/cpus) once you find it though your quad will do amazing things.  like 500FSB on air


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 12, 2009)

Robust Graphic Booster : Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 8x
Cpu Host: 475mhz
PCI-E: Auto
C.I.A2 Disabled

--------Advanced Clock Control------------
Cpu Clock Drive: 700mv
PCI-E Clock Drive: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 0ps

-------DRAM Performance Control----------
Performance Enchance: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch: Auto
System Memory Multiplier: 200D mhz ---- D : FSB 400MHZ
DRam Timing Selectable: Auto

-------MotherBoard Voltage Control-------
Load-Line Calibration: Disabled
Core vcore: 1.45v
Cpu Termination: 1.2v Auto
CPU PLL: 1.5v Auto
CPU Reference: 0.76v Auto
MCH Core: 1.1v Auto
MCH Reference 0.76v Auto
MCH/DRam Reference 0.9v Auto
ICH I/O 1.5v Auto
ICH Core 1.1v Auto
DRam Voltage: 1.8v Auto
DRam Termination 0.9v Auto
Channel A 0.9v Auto
Channel B 0.9v Auto


This is my setting of my bios set up


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> http://ov2rey.fileave.com/cpuz.jpg
> Robust Graphic Booster : Auto
> Cpu Clock Ratio: 8x
> Cpu Host: 475mhz
> ...



Is it stable with those settings?

If not i would give the following settings a try;

Robust Graphic Booster : Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 8x
Cpu Host: 475mhz
PCI-E: *101-105 (removes weird stability issues)*
C.I.A2 Disabled

--------Advanced Clock Control------------
Cpu Clock Drive: 700mv
PCI-E Clock Drive: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 0ps

-------DRAM Performance Control----------
Performance Enchance: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch: Auto
System Memory Multiplier: 200D mhz ---- D : FSB 400MHZ
DRam Timing Selectable: Auto

-------MotherBoard Voltage Control-------
Load-Line Calibration: *Enabled (Eliminated vDroop)*
Core vcore: 1.45v *Lower the Vcore, that seems way to high for only 3.8*
Cpu Termination: *1.24*
CPU PLL: *1.56*
CPU Reference: *0.62 (work this from 0.62 up to ~0.67 and see were the golden number is)*
MCH Core: *1.3v (try upping vNB to 1.3-1.4 and then lower the Vcore a notch and see if its still stable)*
MCH Reference  *Auto*
MCH/DRam Reference 0.9v Auto
ICH I/O 1.5v Auto
ICH Core 1.1v Auto
DRam Voltage: 1.8v Auto
DRam Termination 0.9v Auto
Channel A 0.9v Auto
Channel B 0.9v Auto


Adjust the settings that i have bolded as those are the key players.


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

okie i have set the bios setting

unable to boot if i set 1.4v
so i set cpu core:1.425v

and for the CPU Reference 0.62 - 0.67 can't even start up
so i set 0.785v

Load-Line:Enabled
PCI-E: 101
Core vcore: 1.425 drop down from 1.45v
Cpu Termination: 1.24
CPU PLL: 1.56
CPU Reference: 0.785v
MCH Core: 1.3v


----------



## Tau (Mar 13, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> okie i have set the bios setting
> 
> unable to boot if i set 1.4v
> so i set cpu core:1.425v
> ...




Really?  It wont boot with 1.4vcore @ 3.8?  Ouch.

The GTL Ref seems way out of wack..... hence your need for loads of vcore....  ok try to get your GTl target to ~0.8v.  wile upping your CPU termination (try 1.3)  with 1.3 CPu term you should have ~0.62 CPU termination....  

Though again it seems odd that you only have one adjustment there usually they come in pairs...  What motherboard is it again?


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> Really?  It wont boot with 1.4vcore @ 3.8?  Ouch.
> 
> The GTL Ref seems way out of wack..... hence your need for loads of vcore....  ok try to get your GTl target to ~0.8v.  wile upping your CPU termination (try 1.3)  with 1.3 CPu term you should have ~0.62 CPU termination....
> 
> Though again it seems odd that you only have one adjustment there usually they come in pairs...  What motherboard is it again?



Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P latest Bios F8 ^^ thank alot ^^

but anyway to hit 4.0?


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> Really?  It wont boot with 1.4vcore @ 3.8?  Ouch.
> 
> The GTL Ref seems way out of wack..... hence your need for loads of vcore....  ok try to get your GTl target to ~0.8v.  wile upping your CPU termination (try 1.3)  with 1.3 CPu term you should have ~0.62 CPU termination....
> 
> Though again it seems odd that you only have one adjustment there usually they come in pairs...  What motherboard is it again?



sorry
what is GTl

try to get your GTl target to ~0.8v


----------



## Tau (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok,

im not sure why buy Gigabyte decided to call it CPU Termination voltage, and CPU Reference voltage.  for the rest of people those are called VTT/vFSB, and GTL Reference respectivly.

Quads like for you to up the CPU Termination (hereby refered to as vFSB), though when you up the vFSB you also need to adjust the CPU Reference (hereby refered to as GTL Ref) TOGETHER these two settings adjust what i have been calling your GTL target, basically its the voltage that the FSB terminates at, and you need to keep it within its optomal wave length... but you dont really need to know all that.  Basically the GTL Ref is a percentage, or multiplyer.  for example;  you take 1.2vFSB and 0.62 GTL Ref.  the 0.62 GTL ref is setting the GTL Target to 62% of 1.2v... 

Now most people agree that 0.8v for GTL Target is a good place to start, though this is completly dependant on motherboard/cpu as they are all completly diffrent... what works on mine might not work on yours.

so w/e you set the vFSB to, you need to adjust the GTL Ref to keep it around the 0.8v mark.  Though i said before play with your setup and see what GTL Target your setup likes, anywere from 0.7-0.85, somewere in there you should find the sweet spot.

for 4Ghz i would first try to get the FSB stable... then worry about the CPU, so drop the CPU multi to 6, and start tweeking untill you can get it to post and boot to windows @ 500FSB... if you really want to push it that far be prepared for HOURS of testing....  

start upping the vFSB try 1.3, 1.4... go higher if see improvments from raising it that high... i know some people are running 1.6+ on E8600's...  Then once you know what you need to get the desired FSB stable then you need up bring the multiplyer back up on the CPU to get the clock stable... and that will be were you really need to dial in the GTL ref and make sure its BANG on...  that and Vcore.  If its semi stable you can start tweeking clock skews.... but that is for another lesson


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> Ok,
> 
> im not sure why buy Gigabyte decided to call it CPU Termination voltage, and CPU Reference voltage.  for the rest of people those are called VTT/vFSB, and GTL Reference respectivly.
> 
> ...



okie thanks ^^


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 13, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> sorry i'm new member
> 
> what is cpu vid?
> 
> i just fill up my system specs in UserCP



it is your cpu version , new version cpu can't overclocked much like old one , you can find your cpu VID using programs like real temp or core temp


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> it is your cpu version , new version cpu can't overclocked much like old one , you can find your cpu VID using programs like real temp or core temp




 is it 
Quad Q9450
10667?


----------



## Tau (Mar 13, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> it is your cpu version , new version cpu can't overclocked much like old one , you can find your cpu VID using programs like real temp or core temp



  VID is the voltage required to hold the stock clock.



ov2rey said:


> is it
> Quad Q9450
> 10667?



No.

The vid on your quad is probobly somewere in the 1.2-1.35 range. 

Lower VID is better as that means the silicon in your chip is a better batch... basically it requires less voltage to hold the stock clock.

For example my Q9450 is 1.2125 VID wich is VERY low....  also a reason is will do 3.8Ghz at low voltage.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 14, 2009)

where do you find the VID for your chip?


----------



## Tau (Mar 14, 2009)

Duffman said:


> where do you find the VID for your chip?



Coretemp tells you, it has a little box that says VID (make sure speedstep and all the other things are turned off)


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 14, 2009)

Tau said:


> Coretemp tells you, it has a little box that says VID (make sure speedstep and all the other things are turned off)



i Found it! on the core temp ^^ thanks

VID: 1.2375v

what is vid?
is it core voltage?


----------



## Tau (Mar 14, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> i Found it! on the core temp ^^ thanks
> 
> VID: 1.2375v
> 
> ...



it refers to core voltage yes.

VID is the voltage that your CPU needs to run @ stock clock speed (2.66Ghz)  That is the voltage that Intel found your particular CPU needed to run @ the stock speeds.

So if a Q9450 is rated at a max voltage of 1.375, and your VID is 1.2375 you know that you have basically .1 extra voltage you can feed it to get higher clock speeds out of it... all without going out of the Intel spec for voltage.

Also there is a certain fudge factor built into that VID, probobly 10-20% so you could probobly drop your voltage under VID and still mainstain stable stock clocks.

Lower VID = better, and more room for overclocking.

For example the VID on my ES Q6600 is 0.98v


----------



## Duffman (Mar 14, 2009)

one of these days, i have to sit down and see if i can get mine stable past the 3.2 that I run it at


----------



## Tau (Mar 14, 2009)

Duffman said:


> one of these days, i have to sit down and see if i can get mine stable past the 3.2 that I run it at



Should be able to get atleast 3.6, mine will run 3.2 @ 1.2vcore (i havenet tried lower yet)  but most quads land in the 3.5-3.8 range


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 14, 2009)

Tau said:


> Should be able to get atleast 3.6, mine will run 3.2 @ 1.2vcore (i havenet tried lower yet)  but most quads land in the 3.5-3.8 range



have u try before overclock to 4.0Ghz?


----------



## Tau (Mar 14, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> have u try before overclock to 4.0Ghz?



I havent had alot of time to play with it latly, iv been dialing in 3.8Ghz and playing with the RAM alot, though im pretty sure it will do 4Ghz.  Here are some shots of it in action.













Ignore the Vcore on those images i had it turned way up to take CPU stability out of the question as i tweeked GTLs.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 15, 2009)

Tau said:


> Should be able to get atleast 3.6, mine will run 3.2 @ 1.2vcore (i havenet tried lower yet)  but most quads land in the 3.5-3.8 range




yeah, that's what vcore I have it running with @3.2


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2009)

I used this to get my Reference

CPU Termination 1.4 X .67 = CPU Reference

CPU Termination 1.4 X .63 = MCH Reference




```
******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******



Robust Graphics Booster.......................[Auto]

CPU Clock Ratio...............................[8]

Fine CPU Clock Ratio..........................[+0.0]

CPU Frequency 4GHz..........................[500x8]



******Clock Chip Control******



CPU Host Clock Control........................[Enabled]

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)......................[500]

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)...................[100]

C.I.A 2.......................................[Disabled] 



******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive...............................[700mv]

PCI Express Clock Drive.......................[1000mv]

CPU Clock Skew................................[0ps]

MCH Clock Skew................................[0ps]



******Motherboard Voltage Control******



Load-Line Calibration.........................[Enabled]

CPU Vcore.....................................[1.47500v]

CPU Termination...............................[1.40000]

CPU PLL.......................................[1.5000]

CPU Reference.................................[]



MCH Core......................................[1.46000]

MCH Reference.................................[]

MCH/DRAM Refernce.............................[normal]

ICH I/O.......................................[normal]

ICH Core......................................[normal]

DRAM Voltage..................................[2.00000] 

DRAM Termination..............................[normal]

Channel A Ref.................................[normal]

Channel B Ref.................................[normal]
```


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 15, 2009)

DOM said:


> I used this to get my Reference
> 
> CPU Termination 1.4 X .67 = CPU Reference
> 
> ...



thanks alot ^^

but how come need to X .67 and .63??

CPU Termination 1.4 X .67 = CPU Reference

CPU Termination 1.4 X .63 = MCH Reference


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

cuz thats how i set it what ever you use for the CPU Termination X .67 and .63 helps keeps it stable


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 16, 2009)

i tested ur  Reference in my bios setting it do not work for me..

4.0Ghz
1.475v to 1.5 cannot boot into windows  

seem like my processor can stable on 3.8Ghz.. when i set to 500x8 can't even boot into windows


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

whats your mem tim set to ?


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> whats your mem tim set to ?



i set auto


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

can you get a ss of cpu-z mem tab


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> can you get a ss of cpu-z mem tab



but i now never overclock.. i set it back to normal...


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

try 5-5-5-15


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> try 5-5-5-15



a.. i don't know how to set the ram timing..


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 17, 2009)

Tau said:


> VID is the voltage required to hold the stock clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




right you explain much thanx , but you know still new cpu cpu's have high VID which is can't overclock it much cuz you need crazy voltage , and old cpu's better cuz it have low VID which is don't need high voltage to overclock like you say


----------

